# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Mises University 2015

## Occam's Banana

[NOTE: I will try to keep this thread updated with videos of each lecture/presentation after they become available. - OB]

*Virtual Mises University 2015*
https://mises.org/events/virtual-mises-university-2015

For  almost thirty years, Mises Institute scholars have presented Mises  University, a world-class, week-long, intensive mini-university in  Austrian economics. Virtual Mises University is for students,  professionals, business people, absolutely anyone, anywhere who is  interested in the pursuit of economic truth.

Key lectures will be streamed live on YouTube here.  Basic live streamed lectures also will be recorded and posted for later  viewing. Enrollment is not required to watch and listen free on  YouTube.

Anyone  who desires a more in-depth experience can enroll in Virtual Mises  University for $20. As an enrolled student, you can review and download  lecture slides, utilize a fully hyper-linked list of all required  readings (just like the on-site attendees), participate in dedicated  social and academic forum (for lively interaction and discussion with  fellow VMU students), and earn a certificate of participation.

Register in the Mises Academy!

(You will be prompted to either log in or create an account, if you don't already have one.)

[... continued at link: https://mises.org/events/virtual-mises-university-2015 ...]

*SCHEDULE OF LIVE STREAMS (all times Central Daylight Time)*

*SUNDAY: 19 JULY 2015*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

7:00 PM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
How I Came to Austrain Economics
see post #5
MP3



*MONDAY: 20 JULY 2015*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Joseph T. Salerno
The Birth of the Austrian School
see post #6
MP3

10:00 AM
Jörg Guido Hülsmann
Subjective Value and Market Prices
see post #7
MP3

11:00 AM
David Gordon
Praxeology: The Method of Economics
see post #9
MP3

1:00 PM
Jeffrey M. Herbener
The Division of Labor and Social Order
see post #10
MP3

2:00 PM
Lucas M. Engelhardt
Money
see post #13
MP3

3:00 PM
Roger W. Garrison
Austrian Capital Theory
(not yet available)
MP3

4:15 PM
Robert Higgs
War and the Growth of Government
see post #14
MP3

6:00 PM
Andrew P. Napolitano
An Evening with Judge Andrew P. Napolitano
(not yet available)
MP3



*TUESDAY: 21 JULY 2015*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Peter G. Klein
Entrepreneurship
see post #15
MP3

10:00 AM
Joseph T. Salerno
Calculation and Socialism
see post #17
MP3

11:00 AM
Walter Block
An Austrian Critique of Mainstream Economics
see post #18
MP3

1:00 PM
Jeffrey M. Herbener
The Economics of Fractional Reserve Banking
see post #21
MP3

2:00 PM
Jörg Guido Hülsmann
The Place of Finance and Financial Markets in a Free Society
see post #24
MP3

3:00 PM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
Monopoly, Competition and Antitrust
see post #26
MP3

3:00 PM
Robert Higgs
Growth of the U.S. Welfare State
see post #20
MP3

4:00 PM
Robert P. Murphy
Economics of the Stateless Society
see post #25
MP3

4:00 PM
Philipp Bagus
Eurocrisis
see post #22
MP3

5:00 PM
Timothy D. Terrell
Common Objections to Capitalism
see post #29
MP3


Timothy D. Terrell
Product Regulation
see post #19
MP3


Mark Thornton
Minimum Wage
see post #23
MP3



*WEDNESDAY: 22 JULY 2015*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Roger W. Garrison
The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle
see post #30
MP3

10:00 AM
David Gordon
Everyday Logic of Economics
see post #31
MP3

11:00 AM
David Gordon
Apriorism and Positivism in the Social Sciences
see post #32
MP3

11:00 AM
Jeffrey M. Herbener
The Time Preference Theory of Interest and Its Critics
see post #28
MP3

1:00 PM
Roger W. Garrison
Hayek and Keynes: Head to Head
see post #33
MP3

2:00 PM
Robert Higgs
Regime Uncertainty
see post #40
MP3

2:00 PM
Robert P. Murphy
Murphy vs. Krugman
see post #34
MP3

3:00 PM
Philipp Bagus
Economics of Deflation
see post #36
MP3

4:00 PM
David Gordon
Theory and History
see post #37
MP3

4:00 PM
Peter G. Klein
Applications of Austrian Economics to Business and Management
see post #38
MP3


Timothy D. Terrell
Environmental and Resource Economics
see post #42
MP3



*THURSDAY: 23 JULY 2015*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Jörg Guido Hülsmann
Ludwig von Mises
see post #39
MP3

10:00 AM
Walter Block
The Case for Privatization - of Everything
see post #44
MP3

11:00 AM
Timothy D. Terrell
Issues in the Economics of Medical Care
see post #43
MP3

11:00 AM
Mark Thornton
How We Won the Drug War
see post #45
MP3

1:00 PM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
The Corrupt Origins of Central Banking in America
see post #62
MP3

2:00 PM
Robert P. Murphy
Energy Policy
see post #50
MP3

2:00 PM
Mark Thornton
Is There a Skyscraper Curse?
see post #46
MP3

3:00 PM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
Political Entrepreneurship and the Economics of Wealth Destruction
see post #47
MP3

4:00 PM
Jörg Guido Hülsmann
Fiat Money, Finance, and Production
(not yet available)
MP3

4:00 PM
Roger W. Garrison
Hayek and Friedman: Head to Head
see post #49
MP3


Jeffrey M. Herbener
Free Trade and Its Enemies
see post #51
MP3


Patrick M. Byrne
Mystery Speaker
see post #41
MP3


Lucas M. Engelhardt
Game Theory
see post #48
MP3



*FRIDAY: 24 JULY 2015*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Robert P. Murphy
The Market for Security
(not yet available)
MP3

10:00 AM
Faculty Panel
Going to Graduate School?
see post #53
MP3

10:00 AM
Joseph T. Salerno
Gold Standards: True and False
see post #52
MP3

11:00 AM
Faculty Panel
Murray N. Rothbard
see post #56
MP3

1:00 PM
Thomas J. DiLorenzo
Anti-Market Mythology
see post #57
MP3

1:00 PM
Peter G. Klein
Economics of Science and Technology
see post #58
MP3

2:00 PM
Lucas M. Engelhardt
Errors, Business Cycles, and Government Stimulus
see post #60
MP3

2:00 PM
G. P. Manish
How Poor Countries Become Rich (or Stay Poor)
see post #59
MP3

3:00 PM
Faculty Panel
Policy and History, Part 1
see post #61
MP3

3:00 PM
Faculty Panel
Theory and Method, Part 1
see post #54
MP3

4:00 PM
Faculty Panel
Policy and History, Part 2
see post #69
MP3

4:00 PM
Faculty Panel
Theory and Method, Part 2
see post #70
MP3


Philipp Bagus
Is "Free Banking" Stable?
see post #55
MP3


Thomas E. Woods, Jr.
How Mises Changed My Life
(not yet available)
MP3



*Mises Boot Camp* is a one-day seminar for anyone seeking to learn the fundamentals of the Austrian school, whether you haven’t taken a single economics class or just want to fill gaps in your current knowledge.

*SATURDAY: 25 JULY 2015*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*

9:00 AM
Robert P. Murphy
Mises Boot Camp: 1. Human Action
see post #63
MP3

9:40 AM
Lucas M. Engelhardt
Mises Boot Camp: 2. Markets and Prices
see post #64
MP3

11:30 AM
Timothy D. Terrell
Mises Boot Camp: 3. The Entrepeneur
see post #65
MP3

12:10 PM
Ryan McMaken
Mises Boot Camp: 4. Intervention
see post #66
MP3

1:10 PM
Malavika Nair
Mises Boot Camp: 5. Money
see post #67
MP3

1:50 PM
Jonathan Newman
Mises Boot Camp: 6. Business Cycles
see post #68
MP3


Joseph T. Salerno
Awards Ceremony
(not yet available)
MP3

----------


## Occam's Banana

T minus 24 hours bump.

----------


## Suzanimal

Very soon...




> Mises U. Starts Today
> Llewellyn H. Rockwell, Jr.
> Thanks to the great Bionic Mosquito for his remarks.
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog...-starts-today/






> Something Positive
> 
> 
> My last several posts have been…negative – for the most part critical of non-libertarian libertarians.  I enjoy doing it and will continue whenever I come across an opportunity.  There is one word that will continue to have meaning, and that word is “libertarian.”
> 
> As a libertarian and Austrian, it is tremendously easy to find things about which to be negative – whether in the world around us or regarding those who seem to desire to distort the message.
> 
> But this post will be about something positive. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Occam's Banana

T minus one hour bump. (Tom DiLorenzo "How I Came to Austrain Economics": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0fGSsU6OHY)

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How I Came to Austrian Economics | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkPUGw8ugKA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph T. Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLuNoUyrgAE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Subjective Value and Market Prices | Jörg Guido Hülsmann*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-rCenyYnyk

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

This is great stuff!  Thanks for posting.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Praxeology: The Method of Economics | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O64T4bMsoZY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Division of Labor and Social Order | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZShN-azlF28

----------


## Henry Rogue

One of the treads I look forward to every year. Thanks Occam.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> One of the treads I look forward to every year. Thanks Occam.


You're welcome!

It's been a week and no new vids have been uploaded.  I hope it's just a delay ...

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Money | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuzPA73LIIg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*War and the Growth of Government | Robert Higgs*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oEqATh3_DQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Entrepreneurship | Peter G. Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWI0JOKUSbs

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

That Mises Boot Camp was awesome!  What a great crash course for the average person.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Calculation and Socialism | Joseph T. Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ_Vd6Lm93w

----------


## Occam's Banana

*An Austrian Critique of Mainstream Economics | Walter Block*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syOB6VT42aA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Product Regulation | Timothy D. Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1kS1W9tLB0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Growth of the US Welfare State | Robert Higgs*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2hpy0Jcqkw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of Fractional Reserve Banking | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5oAnxKrpEc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Euro Crisis | Philipp Bagus*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhi6cU58u9A

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Minimum Wage | Mark Thornton*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwVjAFXv4O0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Place of Finance and Financial Markets in a Free Society | Jörg Guido Hülsmann*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE1QM4jweW0

----------


## Occam's Banana

FTA: http://consultingbyrpm.com/blog/2015...s-society.html



> Some new material in this one, even for you veterans of Mises U videos…


*Economics of the Stateless Society | Robert P. Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eEjXbYTAls

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Monopoly, Competition, and Antitrust | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCUGORblyCo

----------


## Occam's Banana

UPDATED OP: Added links to downloadable audio files (mp3 format) for all Mises University 2015 presentations. Still waiting for additional video releases.

Note that some items have been added to the schedules in the OP.
These were not part of the original schedule when the OP was first posted.
(These items appear with blank entries in the TIME column.)

If any of the links are incorrect or do not work, please notify me via PM.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Time Preference Theory of Interest and Its Critics | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuDm1Cf5jTs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Common Objections to Capitalism | Timothy D. Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dylq0IT8olA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle | Roger W. Garrison*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHw5ms3bBS4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Everyday Logic of Economics | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLcBaSuudyU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Apriorism and Positivism in the Social Sciences | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opkmxhHGnwE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Hayek and Keynes: Head to Head | Roger W. Garrison*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gMaYudvIiY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Murphy vs. Krugman | Robert P. Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8-b4Ts5RBg

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Keep posting this thread is becoming a great resource!

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Economics of Deflation | Philipp Bagus*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OP7GKkdHSw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Theory and History | David Gordon*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wtpSlUxANU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Applications of Austrian Economics to Business and Management | Peter G. Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmABnhPaPyg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Ludwig von Mises | Jörg Guido Hülsmann*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1YO3dvpF-Q

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Regime Uncertainty | Robert Higgs*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58XeosuFoz4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*MisesU Mystery Speaker | Patrick M. Byrne*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyf-EL9BifU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Environmental and Resource Economics | Timothy D. Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW9qunsX8NA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Issues in the Economics of Medical Care | Timothy D. Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFOM_MDNnX4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Case for Privatization - of Everything | Walter Block*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFKApB23fnA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How We Won the Drug War | Mark Thornton*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUArFo5MSlQ

----------


## Suzanimal

*Is There a Skyscraper Curse? | Mark Thornton*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDOZdTjH-r0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Political Entrepreneurship and the Economics of Wealth Destruction | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3nRN8lfwuk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Game Theory | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlXDoImXtzM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Hayek and Friedman: Head to Head | Roger W. Garrison*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2kx8kI4m88

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Energy Policy | Robert P. Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL9wtXJ7xmk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Free Trade and Its Enemies | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPS89qS0XyE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Gold Standards: True and False | Joseph T. Salerno*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJrOTPNZGrU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Going to Graduate School? | Faculty Panel*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB2V-dTNqjs

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Theory and Method, Part 1 | Faculty Panel*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmiZW08EhLM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Is "Free Banking" Stable? | Philipp Bagus*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDDgzxBICfU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Murray N. Rothbard | Faculty Panel*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa1UH7tQIIk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Anti-Market Mythology | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iqQzHIzkE0

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Economics of Science and Technology | Peter G. Klein*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5bG2XiAXl4

----------


## Occam's Banana

*How Poor Countries Become Rich (or Stay Poor) | G.P. Manish*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOZtYyHJ8Sk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Errors, Business Cycles, and Government Stimulus | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7UTrBJB_SE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Policy and History, Part 1 | Faculty Panel*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Ndo4DfeiU

----------


## Occam's Banana

Apparently, I missed this one earlier - it came out about a week ago:

*The Corrupt Origins of Central Banking in America | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7skpPEhiyl8



It looks like they're forgetting to add some of their uploads to the Mises University 2015 playlist.
(So far, they have uploaded over 50 videos for Mises U 2015 - but their playlist only has 45 entires at the moment.)

They might not upload a video for the "Evening with Judge Andrew P. Napolitano" presentation.
(I think some of Judge Nap's stuff like that is exclusive for attendees at Mises events. However, the audio is available - see the OP.)

Garrison's "Austrian Capital Theory" is late and as yet unaccounted for (as is perhaps the case for Hülsmann's "Fiat Money, Finance, and Production").

Other than these items, I think I have accounted for all the videos they've uploaded so far (there are still ten or so left to go) ...

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises Boot Camp: 1. Human Action | Robert P. Murphy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgMdjfz2QUo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises Boot Camp: 2. Markets and Prices | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8nZDhFIjps

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises Boot Camp: 3. The Entrepreneur | Timothy D. Terrell*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRoHw9qdHMo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises Boot Camp: 4. Intervention | Ryan McMaken*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0evteqKOQc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises Boot Camp: 5. Money | Malavika Nair*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfXnFJL9ldk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises Boot Camp: 6. Business Cycles | Jonathan Newman*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpHa4loBNrE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Policy and History, Part 2 | Faculty Panel*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSyABoXXhpQ

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Theory and Method, Part 2 | Faculty Panel*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nYdTLEuASI

----------

